# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  unfortunately <ApplicationName> has stopped

## ihpled

سلام و خسته نباشید
اولین برنامه (بدون هیچ کد و رویداد مثلا فقط یک لیبل وسط فرم) اندرویدمو  میخواستم با دلفی Berlin 10.1 ران  کنم مولتی دیواس- Blank زدم و در قسمت  Target Platform بغیر از Android بقیشونو پاک میکنم

ولی آخر هم موفق نشدم یعنی برنامه بدون ارور کامپایل میشه و حتی بویلد هم  میشه و فایل apk هم ساخته میشه، حتی اتوماتیک روی گوشی نصب  هم میشه و  تمامی پرمیشنهاش هم بهش اتوماتیک فول داده میشه ولی درنهایت بعد باز  شدن  برنامه این پیام روی دیوایس میاد که امیدوارم با کمک شما دوستان بتونم  مشکلمو  حل کنم. 

*unfortunately <ApplicationName> has stopped*
 :خیلی عصبانی: 

*توضیحات:
*
از SDK Manager آیتم های زیر رو کامل نصب کردم:

ضمیمه 146979

NDK و Java هم نصب کردم و تنظیمات بصورت زیر در دلفی ست کردم:

ضمیمه 146980 ضمیمه 146981

موبایل  من Samsung با CPU چهارهسته ای با معماری armebi-v7a و سیستم عامل   اندروید 6.0.1 با معماری armv81 و API Level 23 بدون دسترسی روت.

با برنامه syscheck هم امتحان کردم و این برنامه، تمامی تست های ساپورت گوشیمو روی YES بهم نشون میده.

چون  میخواستم مطمئن شم دلیل مشاهده این خطا هنگام اجرای نرم افزار بخاطر   موبایلم نیست با AVD Manager هم چند مدل گوشی ساختم که همه اونا هم همین  خطا  رو دقیقا هنگام گرفتن خروجی روی اون دیوایس مجازی بهم میدن
 :افسرده: 

حتی فایل apk که دلفی میسازه روی گوشی های دیگه منتقل کردم روی اونا هم همین پیام خطا رو میده  :متفکر: 


اینم تصویر کلی:
ضمیمه 146982

امیدوارم کمکم کنید  :ناراحت:

----------


## ihpled

چرا اینجا سوت و کور شده من هر چی یاد گرفتم مدیون این سایت هستم امیدوارم این فروم هیچ وقت از وجود افرادی که ما رو راهنمایی کنن خالی نشه  :ناراحت:

----------


## Mask

مطمئنن سوالاتی رو که دوستان فرصتش رو داشته باشند،حتما جواب خواهند داد.
بماند که مباحثی مثله اندروید در دلفی انچنان مخاطبی نداره و هنوز راه زیادی داره تا به نتیجه قابل قبولی برسه.
در ضمن مشکلی که شمادارید، به خیلی موارد بستگی داره. از sdk هست تا نسخه تارگت و ....
برای همین نمیشه نظر قطعی داد. این روال باید بره جلو تا تجربه پیدا بشه و دوستان در اختیار همدیگه قرار بدهند.

----------

